# last bit of fat.....



## firetodd5 (Sep 29, 2005)

hey guys, I was hoping some of you could give me some info on getting rid of this last bit of fat at the bottom of my stomach, just below my belly button. You can see my abs, and the spot that sticks out is actually hard but it sticks out. I am 22, and I'm a NCAA D1 collegiate swimmer. So I do a lot of cardio, and my diet is great. I'm about 5'10 175 lbs. Is there a cycle someone could advise me to try? Its really been bugging me for a while, and it just wont go away. Any cycle advice would be great or anything else. Thanks.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 29, 2005)

it always seems like that is the hardest part 2 get ride off


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 29, 2005)

so let me get this straight....

you're looking to do a cycle just to lose a bit of belly fat.  it doesnt work that way bro.  steroids arent going to do it.  not to mention you're a NCAA Div1 swimmer...won't you get tested????


----------



## Little Man (Sep 29, 2005)

how many calories do you eat a day?  how much cardio do you do? how much resistance training and is it full body every day? how many times a week? are you currently losing weight?  or have you plateaued?


----------



## Cannons (Sep 29, 2005)

firetodd5 said:
			
		

> hey guys, I was hoping some of you could give me some info on getting rid of this last bit of fat at the bottom of my stomach, just below my belly button. You can see my abs, and the spot that sticks out is actually hard but it sticks out. I am 22, and I'm a NCAA D1 collegiate swimmer. So I do a lot of cardio, and my diet is great. I'm about 5'10 175 lbs. Is there a cycle someone could advise me to try? Its really been bugging me for a while, and it just wont go away. Any cycle advice would be great or anything else. Thanks.



If you want to get rid of that, you'll have to change your diet.  I obviously don't know what your diet is, but increase protien, decrease carbs accordingly, and you should lose it.  It may also just be loose skin.  No need for gear, and Wolvy makes a good point.


----------



## firetodd5 (Sep 29, 2005)

hey guys, wow thanks for the quick repiles. But no, I wasnt saying that I wanted some gear just to lose the last bit of belly fat. Actually now that I read my post, it does sound like that. Sorry, ok I was also asking of any other help losing this last bit of fat. It just pisses me off there b/c everyone notices it before they notice anything else. So anything would help guys, but a cycle that would get out of my system quickly would be great to, not only for losing that last bit of fat, but also to enhance my athletic performance. sorry about my crappy as hell post, but thanks for knocking some sense into me. I consume about 3000 calories/ day, but I am very actice with swimming. It is mostly protein, about 65%. The rest is usually good fats and good carbs but I mess up occasionally. anyone have a solution to not messing up? a way to keep me in check? thanks guys.


----------



## Little Man (Sep 29, 2005)

is your weight staying the same? i would cut down on the calories like 500 .. and do at least 30 min cardio a day extra on top of what your normal workout is. if you already do cardio increase the intensity or change to a diff type of cardio... you have to give your body a reason to burn the fat storage. which is creating a calorie deficit in your body....


----------



## Big Danny (Sep 21, 2006)

Cardio sessions in the morning for two-three weeks(high internsity), before the breakfast, increase the proteing consumption to 300 g/day, drink hips of water. You do not need roids to achieve that.


----------

